# A Citroen 2CV - with bite.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Respect Man!


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

They don't feel too slow when hurtling down country lanes anyway


----------



## Zimee (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

...very nice.....but......I prefer this real sleeper!! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 




curlyboy


----------

